# Clear Fork Reservoir Musky



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Look what this 15-year old boy caught today while I took him and his father on a bass fishing trip out on Clear Fork Reservoir. They caught a nice limit of bass and then a handful of throwbacks but nothing big or noteworthy. This muskellunge made the trip fun. It swam away healthy after the picture.


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations, that's a beautiful fish.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking musky! Congrats on your catches today!


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice fish bet he was a happy camper!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Very nice fish. My uncle and buddy were out there yesterday targeting musky and didn't boat one. We had 4 follow to the boat but wouldn't eat. We did catch 3 bass in the 18" range.


----------

